
Google to bring Encrypted Search - twapi
http://blog.arpitnext.com/2010/05/encrypted-google-search.html
======
cgranade
This is quite cool, but doesn't address the fact that Google is still a
centralized repository of search history. While moving to HTTPS does most
definitely eliminate some major problems, it does nothing to fix one of the
biggest structural weaknesses to search.

~~~
MikeCapone
Exactly. That's why I think they should create a "private searching" mode that
doesn't log anything, similarly to what browsers do in "private mode". Of
course you'd still have to trust Google, but once they say they will do it and
put it in writing, you just need one person to find out that they aren't
really doing it to ruin a lot of trust, so they would have an incentive to do
it (and it would probably be hard to keep it a secret eternally if they
pretend to do it but actually don't -- ex-Googlers would leak it eventually).

~~~
chacha102
They will never do this because of a couple reasons:

1) Ads. They need to be able to log your hits so they can charge advertisers
money.

2) Security. Not logging visits means they wouldn't be able to trace back
suspicious activity, etc. If you somehow managed to hack them through their
private web search page, there wouldn't be any traces of you.

There aren't many good reasons for this anyway. It wouldn't make your searches
anonymous to anyone but Google. Your ISP would still have a complete record of
everything you've done. And since Google doesn't really see themselves as
someone you need to be protected from, what is the point?

~~~
InclinedPlane
If connecting over SSL your ISP would not have a complete record of everything
you've done, that's the very point of https.

------
MikeCapone
Also here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1348871>

